# The S/T Bass tournament Sunday (05/27/07) at O'Shaughnessy Reservoir Results



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Great day..... We had a few more boats today... There were 21 Largemouth bass brought to the scale today.... Here are the results.

1st Place
Kenny B.
Curt M.
4 Largemouth bass
Total weight - 6.95lbs.

2nd Place
Matt B.
Dan
****Big Bass**** ( 4.02 lb. Largemouth bass )
2 Largemouth bass
Total weight- 6.50 lbs.

3rd Place
Dale M.
Randy M.
4 Largemouth bass
Total weight - 5.31 lbs.

We will be at Griggs Dam next Sunday....Any questions feel free to give me a call.... 614-946-8765


GarryS


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Had a lot of fun out there today...I will try to post a picture of our two fish and my big bass tomorrow if I get the chance.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm going to have to get someone to take some pictures during weigh-in.... I just never think about it... I want to get these fish released as fast as possible....

Nice bass Matt

See ya next Sunday at Griggs.
GarryS


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Ditto that Matt, nice fish man. Garry and Dale it was good to finally meet you guys. I can't make it to griggs next sunday i'll be at Tappan, but I'll be back out the week after at oshay. See you then.

Justin


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Justin,
Nice to meet you too. I won't be at O'Shaugnessy as we'll be at skeeter for the members outing. 
Garry, remind me Saturday to bring my camera next Sunday. between us I may remember it


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice to meet you Justin..... Hope you can make it out to more... 

See ya at O'Shaughnessy the following week.

GarryS


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks guys, I plan on making it to Griggs Sunday so far.

Justin were you fishing solo out of an aluminum boat or am I thinking of someone else? Just trying to put a face with your name, it's nice to know who all the OGF members are in person.


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes Matt, that's me


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Here is the picture I've been meaning to post of our two fish. The one I'm holding on the left was 4.02lbs, so the one Dan is holding on the right was 2.48lbs


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

if anyone wants a non boater partner let me know. i have fished the s/t last couple years but have sold my boat. i know , what was i thinking. every time i pass by griggs i cry.


----------

